# This soap is somethin' else....



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... d=11198112
I can see why it's called acid trip, but WOW, that is a lot of colors and swirling.  Very cool looking.


----------



## Chay (Apr 22, 2008)

oh wow, how fun is that!


----------



## IanT (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW!! imgaine how many different containers of soap he/she had to use to do all those swirls!!...or maybe they just added the dye to the batch after pouring!? wowwwsaa!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

She...

She has a tutorial somewhere where you can learn how to do that. 

She also does it in her Salt Bars as well.


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW!  :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, wow! If there's a prize for most colors in a swirl then this person gets it!








6 oz bars. I wonder what they sold for...


----------



## coral (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, I have seen this on Etsy this person certainly is a talented swirler.
I would buy one just to decorate my bathroom.




> smellitlikeitis
> 
> She...
> 
> ...



I would love to read her tutorial out of interest.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw her tutorial on swirling salt bars.  She is one of the very best swirlers out there for sure. She has one of my TOG slab molds too! (Proud PAPa)   

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if her swirls go all the way through? Even in the center pieces? *swoon* I can't even IMAGINE the color collection she has!!! *drool*


----------



## Martin (Jun 26, 2008)

She is called Grumpygirl and she has a tutorial on this. I have not got up the nerve yet to try that many colors.

Sonja


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL, it just looks like if you did just a little too much swirling, you'd get a big blob of brown!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 26, 2008)

The tutorial is at another forum.  I won't mention the name since I'm a mod here.    Just Google "swirls by grumpy girl"  and you will find what you are asking about.  Yes, her swirls go all the way through to the bottom.  She is a nice lady.

Paul :wink:


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

ASBULOUTE TALENT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## carebear (Aug 16, 2008)

Grumpy's tutorial is on CandleTech (or craftserver or whatever) - and sorry Paul, but she uses molds from Jeff at Logan Bear Candles mostly now, especially for this one.

She's one amazing soaper.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovehound said:
			
		

> 6 oz bars. I wonder what they sold for...



I've seen her's on Etsy before I found this forum, she's just incredible!

That 6oz bar was 6.95 plus 3.39 shipping.
Well worth it, looks like!
Drool.


----------

